# Bouncing Baby Boys for Adoption in MD/DC/VA



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Up next are my 5 babies, now 10 weeks old. Lovely healthy curious babes, so friendly you'll never get them to leave you! 

Meet Gimli, Merry, Pippin, Gilly and Samwise. They truly are a fellowship!

Please contact www.smallangelsrescue.org for more information


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Awwwwwww!


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

They are soo cute! Did they come with the names or did you name them yourself? ( i love the names fyi)


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

VivDaRatLuver said:


> They are soo cute! Did they come with the names or did you name them yourself? ( i love the names fyi)


I named them, and the names fit them soooo well lol. Samwise thinks he is in charge of the One Ring to rule them all, Gimli acts like Gimli the Dwarf, slow and with purpose. Merry and Pippin would eat breakfast, second breakfast, elevenses, luncheon and afternoon tea every day, and Gilly waits for everyone to do stuff first.

It's one of the perks of being a foster to babies!! And Sammy def knows his name, because when he gets on the dresser and starts off on an adventure alone, I say "Sammy, where ya going?" and he comes back  Gimli comes for food, it's the great motivator for him lol.


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Seems like you have given them the perfect names!!!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Ya, how did that happen?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Gilly is the least adventurous. He would stay home and eat his kibble and not go on an unexpected journey  Merry the Magnificent and Pippin think they are much bigger and braver than other little rats.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

I am happy to say that all 5 of the Fellowship boys have been adopted!!! I will miss Gimli the most. He was so special, and yes, in that 'special' kind of way lol. He liked to be stroked like a cat, and would wiggle his tail if I scratched that favorite place between his shoulders. Part of being a foster...letting them go...


----------

